# Makefile: How to handle - in Portversion



## Ben (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

I*'*m unexperienced creating ports. Up to now I only created one and am working on my second (hurray).

I currently have the problem that the sourcefile is called Percona-Server-5.5.21-rel25.1.tar.gz. I tried to set PORTVERSION in the Makefile to 5.5.21-rel25.1 which would create the correct link for fetch but as "-" is not allowed, I don*'*t know how I can create the correct link.

Can somebody give me a hint?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2012)

Use DISTNAME to overide the default. DISTVERSION might also work.

Porter's Handbook: 5.4.1 DISTVERSION/DISTNAME


----------



## Ben (Apr 25, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------

